# cursor stuck



## aby geek (Jan 6, 2016)

my cursor is stuck on one side and does not move wth the mouse, though i can use the mouse button functions.
before the window starting screen appears the cursor actually moves from the centre to the side and remains stuck there.
i went into setup but did not find anything relating to mouse and io devices.
please help me asap.






thanks and regards

aby


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2016)

Is it a PS/2 mouse or USB mouse?


----------



## aby geek (Jan 7, 2016)

mouse is ps/2 / logitech optical m-sbf96. i googled and found out that if i unplugged and reboot and then plug in it should work but only thing that changed was that it came to the centre but was still irresponsive. the ps/2 driver was installed byt logitech setpoint.
i plugged in my wacom it worked once but when i restarted once more it to went irresponsive.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2016)

I think the logitech mouse went bad. How old is the mouse anyway ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2016)

Uninstall the Mouse from Device Manager, and restart the system. Drivers should be installed upon itself, after restart automatically.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 11, 2016)

thanks for your replies
at frst i thought so too but theres a strange thing recently my avg internet security trial expired and i think its still in the system in the background and hijacked the ps/2 ports some how. its there new multi device zen window i feel.
so my question is can a software hijack ports? and if it can what new mouse should i buy usb or ps/2? cause my wacom is only working in one usb port other 2 its light just keeps blinking.

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> I think the logitech mouse went bad. How old is the mouse anyway ?


the mouse i think is 10yrs old aproxx


----------



## icebags (Jan 11, 2016)

^ have you tried plugging it to some other compu ? if still doesn't work, u can try opening it and cleaning the interiors.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2016)

aby geek said:


> thanks for your replies
> at frst i thought so too but theres a strange thing recently my avg internet security trial expired and i think its still in the system in the background and hijacked the ps/2 ports some how. its there new multi device zen window i feel.
> so my question is can a software hijack ports? and if it can what new mouse should i buy usb or ps/2? cause my wacom is only working in one usb port other 2 its light just keeps blinking.
> 
> ...



then bid it adieu.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 16, 2016)

hmm ithought so
btw if my mouse is connected to the ps/2 port it dosnt let my wacom work properly to. but when i remove the mouse then it works.
please give me suggestions for good mice both usb and ps/2 as well

thanks
aby


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2016)

budget and usage type ?


----------



## aby geek (Jan 21, 2016)

if possible below or around 1k suggest a gaming mouse 
and for a normal mouse suggest best bang for my buck.
i found a prodot office mouse for mere 150 rs at a local store but it was usb so i delayed the purchase as i couldnt decide wether to buy aps/2 or a usb.

but if iam buying a usb mouse then it better be a gaming mouse i play online rpg and click alot and as u know i sometimes design with mouse too.
i found this on amazon is this any good ? *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B011HMDZ0Q?ref_=gb1h_tit_m-8_8507_e5c311e6&smid=A2CRRONKSJQ8AC


----------



## aby geek (Jan 23, 2016)

no replies yet ?please suggest some mice?


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2016)

be it red dragon or dragonwar - these mouse are not very comfortable to use - my personal feeling.

If you don't care about warranty this one is good :
Amazon.in: Buy E-Blue Silenz 2400 Adjustable DPI Red Wave LED Wired USB Mouse - EMS145 Online at Low Prices in India | E-Blue Reviews & Ratings

If you want something cheap then you can get Genius XScroll - comes in ps2 and usb both variant.

If you want a really good gaming mouse get Logitech G400s


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2016)

topgear said:


> be it red dragon or dragonwar - these mouse are not very comfortable to use - my personal feeling.
> 
> If you don't care about warranty this one is good :
> Amazon.in: Buy E-Blue Silenz 2400 Adjustable DPI Red Wave LED Wired USB Mouse - EMS145 Online at Low Prices in India | E-Blue Reviews & Ratings
> ...



Get Logitech G400s as it is better than all those 2nd hand company mouses.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 12, 2016)

since i have never used a gaming mouse before i went for redragon m601 centrophorus. may be next time i buy gaming peripherrals ill think about logitech and razer. this time around i wanted to stay below 1k and got redragon for 799. 
now please suggest  some games i can should play to test it out.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

play some action FPS title like CoD series, L4D2 / CSGo etc.


----------

